# Atlanta Ga....



## AtlPikMan (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyone In the Atlanta area shooting on weekends, Im pretty new to Photography and was looking to get out and explore a little bit.


----------



## rhall54 (Nov 5, 2008)

I live in Kennesaw.

Do you live in Atlanta?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 5, 2008)

I live not far from Stone Mountain Park.

We go there at least once a week, don't take camera often, but it would be a great place to meet, walk around and take photographs.

I'm game....


----------



## Jurence (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm from marietta! Lets do something!


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 4, 2009)

I just moved down here from Detroit in October, still new to the area, will love to explore more!

I am in Sandy Springs.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 4, 2009)

This thread was made 9/20/08. Im still interested on getting out. I sent everyone PM's.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh not fair! You guys are making me miss GA sooo bad! I used to live in Marietta..


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 4, 2009)

Big Bully said:


> Oh not fair! You guys are making me miss GA sooo bad! I used to live in Marietta..


 
Weve got room for you. Move Back?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 5, 2009)

Tempting very very tempting!!!


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 5, 2009)

Big Bully said:


> Tempting very very tempting!!!


 
Wht did you move away? Is this your Birth state?


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 5, 2009)

I had to move back to Idaho.. I was a nanny in GA and my contract was over.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 26, 2009)

Just Checking to see if there are any new Atlieans on board.


----------



## clee27 (Apr 1, 2009)

why don't you guys come to downtown atlanta! lets get some real urban shots!!!! 
i live down here in midtown! let me know if you guys are game! i'd love to join! 

oh FYI: 

Host: Atlanta Photographers Guild
 Type: Meetings - Club/Group Meeting
 Network: Global
   Date: Tuesday, April 7, 2009
 Time: 7:00pm - 10:00pm
 Location: Elliott St. Deli & Pub
 Street: 51 Elliott St.
 City/Town: Atlanta, GA


Email: atlantaguild@gmail.com


----------



## AtlPikMan (May 7, 2009)

Clee, I added you to my flikr contact list. A few of us get Downtown when we can. 

www.atlshutterbugs.com Join us. If you decide to sign up. Make an Intro Post. Wehave a Chat box in the Forum Lobby...


----------



## Plounphom (May 21, 2009)

I am from Dacula, It's located in gwinnett


----------



## AtlPikMan (Dec 25, 2009)

Any new members from the Atlanta Area.


----------



## hopdaddy (Dec 25, 2009)

southside.....Griffin


----------



## clee27 (Mar 22, 2010)

live in downtown atlanta, anyone still up for shooting?


----------



## Coma13 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm game just let me know when and where, and Im there.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Dec 7, 2010)

Anybody from Atlanta still like to take pics? Welcome to ATL Shutterbugs!


----------



## obbabi (Dec 7, 2010)

I live in downtown Atlanta too. I'm down for shooting.


----------

